# Help with stunted leaves on Ivory Silk



## voltage (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello,

I have a 6 year old Japanese Ivory Silk tree that looked great for the first 3 years.

For the past 3 years the leaves on the tree are stunted in size. The leaves are green but small. The tree flowers beautifully each year.

I'm not sure what the problem could be.

There was a large chanticleer pear tree located in my neighbors yard which was cut down 1.5 years ago. I'm sure the roots of that tree would have spread to where my Ivory silk is.

The close up photo of root base has mulch on it....there is really just 1/8th of an inch of scattered mulch and I always had the mulch away from the base of tree.

Any thoughts on what could be causing this sparse look to my tree would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Jun 30, 2017)

Incorporate the tree into the existing bed behind it and make sure more of the root flair is visible.

This will create a better tree root zone and reduce its exposure to lawn care herbicides.


----------



## ATH (Jun 30, 2017)

Mine have looked stunted the last 2 - it has been frost damage at the wrong time in the leaf development. Post some pics of the leaves.


----------



## voltage (Jul 1, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> Incorporate the tree into the existing bed behind it and make sure more of the root flair is visible.
> 
> This will create a better tree root zone and reduce its exposure to lawn care herbicides.



Thank you very much for your response. I will give it a try.
enjoy your weekend.


----------



## voltage (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello,

I went out and carefully removed the soil from the roots around base of tree...maybe I planted it too deep...there was one root somewhat girdling the trunk. Not sure if i did the right thing..I clipped it.
What about the other roots there....should I even dig deeper? Is enough of the flare showing?

Thanks


----------



## voltage (Jul 4, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> Incorporate the tree into the existing bed behind it and make sure more of the root flair is visible.
> 
> This will create a better tree root zone and reduce its exposure to lawn care herbicides.





Jason Douglas said:


> Incorporate the tree into the existing bed behind it and make sure more of the root flair is visible.
> 
> This will create a better tree root zone and reduce its exposure to lawn care herbicides.




Hello,

I went out and carefully removed the soil from the roots around base of tree...maybe I planted it too deep...there was one root somewhat girdling the trunk. Not sure if i did the right thing..I clipped it.
What about the other roots there....should I even dig deeper? Is enough of the flare showing?

Thanks


----------



## Jason Douglas (Jul 4, 2017)

You'll need to clip that one again at its point of attachment.

The thing about SGRs is that there can be more deeper down and even underneath some others so an air excavation is many times necessary to be able to see more. 

Looks like the trunk is starting to flair out now.


----------



## ATH (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep...get those cut off. Everything above the main root flare is secondary and should come off of that tree.


----------



## voltage (Jul 5, 2017)

ATH said:


> Yep...get those cut off. Everything above the main root flare is secondary and should come off of that tree.



Thank you very much to replying to my post!
After I cut those roots should I purchase a bit of fresh soil to put on top or should I just leave it to how I have it dug?
Thanks again for your help.
Kim


----------



## voltage (Jul 5, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> You'll need to clip that one again at its point of attachment.
> 
> The thing about SGRs is that there can be more deeper down and even underneath some others so an air excavation is many times necessary to be able to see more.
> 
> Looks like the trunk is starting to flair out now.



Hi,
This site is great, so nice of you to respond so quickly to my post. 
I will go out again and carefully excavate the site, If I can't do so safety as not to do damage I will call about the air excavation. 
I'm going to try to taper out the level of the ground around the hole I have made to excavate the roots. Not sure if I will be able to make the area 100% flat with the surrounding lawn. Is this another problem? will too much rain collect in this excavated hole?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## Jason Douglas (Jul 5, 2017)

Ideally it is graded away from the trunk but sometimes the area can be shaved with a shovel or the low area near the trunk can be filled with a breathable coarse aggregate


----------



## ATH (Jul 5, 2017)

voltage said:


> Thank you very much to replying to my post!
> After I cut those roots should I purchase a bit of fresh soil to put on top or should I just leave it to how I have it dug?
> Thanks again for your help.
> Kim


No. Leave it exposed. The problem is that it was covered in the first place.


----------



## voltage (Jul 6, 2017)

ATH said:


> No. Leave it exposed. The problem is that it was covered in the first place.



Hi,
Ok...great. Now my tree has a chance. Funny, I went to numerous nurseries and asked about my tree...not one person could give me any suggestions. Thank goodness I found this site!

Thanks again for taking the time to help me.

Kim


----------



## voltage (Jul 6, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> Ideally it is graded away from the trunk but sometimes the area can be shaved with a shovel or the low area near the trunk can be filled with a breathable coarse aggregate


 
Thank you Jason for all your help!

My tree thanks you too!


----------



## voltage (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Jason,
Just an update on my Ivory Silk tree. Since I have addressed the girdled root problem I have had some new growth...not sure what it is....but it is green and healthy. Just wondering what type of growth this is.
The tree does not seem to be declining! I guess next spring will tell more.
Thanks


----------



## ATH (Aug 18, 2017)

Those are seed pods...on an old flower stalk.


----------



## voltage (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh too bad....thought it might have been new growth. 
Thanks for your reply.


----------

